

“Ultimately, the team you build is the company you build” - michaelrlitt
http://inoviacapital.com/2013/03/building-a-team/

======
aashaykumar92
I wish the central idea here resonated across VC firms. Caring about the team
and what they will bring should be prioritized but it just isn't among many
VC's. Most VC's, if they even care to look at the individuals before the
business plans, financial models, etc., only really look at the founders. And
it's funny that more don't prioritize looking at the entire team considering
the one's that are known for doing so are the one's at the top, year in and
year out...a16z is a great example.

Running a company is like being a good coach, at least that's the way I like
to look at it. Herb Brooks (coach of the 1980 US Ice Hockey Team) was known
for saying "I'm not looking for the best players, I'm looking for the right
ones". Likewise, you can have the 8 best engineers in the world but unless
they work well TOGETHER, your company isn't going to go very far at all.

Bottomline: More VCs should pay attention to the entire team--not just the
founders--and especially way more than the 5yr business plans, financial
models, etc. because these will most likely change a fair amount, the team
won't as much. If the brains are there and those brains work well together,
you've got a recipe for success.

------
muzz
What happened to CTO Edward Wu?

He seems to have been part of the original founding team and CTO but no
mention of him in the past ~1 year.

[edited, linked to previous post from Inovia]
[http://inoviacapital.com/2011/11/inovia-capital-is-proud-
to-...](http://inoviacapital.com/2011/11/inovia-capital-is-proud-to-announce-
our-investment-in-vidyard/)

~~~
davidcrow
Seems to still be there according to LinkedIn
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=12661295&locale=...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=12661295&locale=en_US&trk=tyah2)

~~~
muzz
That's _his_ LinkedIn, which simply may not be updated.

He's not mentioned in the OP-- which seems to list everyone in the company by
name-- nor anywhere on Vidyard's website.

------
bhubris
Congratulations to the Vidyard team! Looking forward to what they bring next
to the video platform.

------
overload119
Didn't realize there were two videos in that player -- the second one is
pretty funny.

------
jjtheblunt
Good thing the vc doesn't use commas correctly. Red flag.

~~~
davidcrow
What should it have been:

"Ultimately, the team you build is the company you build"

?

~~~
karamdeep
ha, that's what I get for copying a quote off of twitter.

~~~
davidcrow
Copywriters and editors, they do good work...

------
beachstartup
unless inovia has invested in disqus (not in the portfolio page from what i
can see), it looks a little tacky to have Disqus advertising on your VC
company's blog.

